# HCG For Weight Loss



## all4show (May 20, 2010)

I wanted to see if you heard of this diet.  I was considering having my wife do it. 

Basically they have you going on HCG and then diet down to 800 calories.  You are suposed to lose a greater percentage of fat with the HCG.  

Thoughts?



What is hCG? 
Human Chorionic Gonadotropin (hCG) is a hormone naturally produced in the body and is significantly increased during pregnancy.  hCG has many functions within the body including maintaining progesterone production & immune function during pregnancy.  As a mother goes through the stages of pregnancy, her hCG levels correspondingly rise in order to help maintain nutrition for the growing placenta. 

It is for this reason that hCG is sometimes used for early pregnancy testing.  However it should be noted that while hCG can be used as a fertility drug in high enough doses (10,000 units for a one time use), the amount of hCG used in the hCG weight loss program is far less (150 units, 6 days a week) & does not significantly increase a woman???s chances of getting pregnant while on the diet.



Origins of the hCG Diet

The hCG diet was created by Dr. A.T.W. Simeons in the late 1960???s.  Dr. Simeons observed that pregnant women in India whom are naturally subjected to calorie-deficient diets were still bearing healthy newborn children.  He hypothesized that the increased levels of hCG produced by the placenta during pregnancy must be responsible for aiding in the nutrition and development of the child throughout pregnancy.  He reasoned that the hypothalamus programs the body to use hCG to utilize the mother???s fat stores in order to help protect the developing fetus.  He began using low doses of hCG in conjunction with a low calorie diet in order to help facilitate weight loss.  What he observed is that it helped overweight & obese adults to lose dramatic amounts of fat & weight in a short amount of time.  Furthermore he found that the fat which was lost was not the ???good??? protecting fat that surrounds the organs, but rather the ???bad??? fat which is typically found in problem areas such as the buttocks, thighs, under arms & waist line.



Storage of hCG

hCG may come in several different forms, but the compounded liquid form dispensed by Essential Pharmacy Compounding should be always stored in a refrigerator.  Typically hCG potency lasts approximately 30 days.  It should be noted that freezing hCG has not been shown to increase its shelf life, and is therefore not advised.  Keeping the hCG solution in the refrigerator is essential to being able to see any potential benefits of the hCG diet.



Criteria for starting hCG Weight Loss Program

???Physical exam and laboratory analysis of CBC, CMP, TSH, Lipid Profile within the last year.
???BMI greater than 25.
???Must be 19 years or older.
???Weekly clinic visits until the desired weight loss is achieved.
???Follow up monthly for maintenance program is optional.
Overview of Program

Phase 1: An optional month of cleansing, consisting of eating organic healthy foods and doing various herbal cleanses to the body.

???Set up an appointment for a 1 hour consultation with our Nurse Practitioner.
???Print out the online nutritional analysis nutritional worksheet from by clicking here and bring the completed forms with you to your first appointment.  Also, bring any laboratory analysis that you have had done in the last year (optional).
???During the first visit, the Nurse Practitioner will explain the weight loss program and answer any questions about the administration of the hCG and the calories and foods the patient should eat.  Vital signs, weight, BMI, and a physical assessment will be done during the visit.
???After the initial 1 hour consultation, the patient is required to make weekly appointments to weigh in, assess vital signs, pick up the hCG for the next week and get questions answered if needed.
Phase 2: hCG will be given along with a low calorie diet. hCG is administered by injection, or sublingual. The diet is a strict specific 800 calorie per day diet plan.

???For 2 days, you eat as many calories as possible with hCG.
???Start the low calorie diet, along with hCG on day 3. hCG injection must be skipped one day per week to prevent immunity, but the low calorie diet is maintained. This time frame applies to those administering by injection. Those administering the hCG sublingually are allowed to stay on Phase 2 until they???ve lost all the weight they would like to. With the sublingual method, the hCG can be taken every day without risk of immunity.
???After 40 days on the hCG, do 72 hours on the low calorie diet without the hCG.
Phase 3 ??? Go 3 weeks on a diet without starches and sugars. Eat lean meats, fruit, nuts, vegetables, whole grain breads and low fat dairy.  If you go 2 pounds over your last hCG day, you must have a steak day, where you have only water or tea until dinner, and then eat a steak and either an apple or a tomato.

Phase 4 ??? Eat a balanced diet of lean meats, fruit, nuts, vegetables, whole grain breads and low fat dairy.  Avoid processed foods.  You must continue to weigh yourself every day, and the steak day applies in this phase as well. If you are at your desired weight, you will stay on phase 4 for the rest of your life. If you weigh yourself everyday and do the steak day immediately if you go over 2 pounds, you shouldn???t need to go on a diet again. If you haven???t lost all the weight you would like and are taking the injections, you must stay on Phase 4 for 3 weeks, and then you can start a second round of Phase 2, with the hCG and low calorie diet. The only difference is with each round you do, you must double the amount of time in Phase 4. For example, if you are in your second round, you must stay in Phase 4 for 6 weeks. If it is your third round, you must stay in Phase 4 for 12 weeks.



Storage & Disposal of Needles 

Needles should be kept in a safe location inaccessible to children & should be disposed of in a Sharps container.  Sharps containers are puncture resistant containers which are typically red or white & can be found at your local Kohll???s pharmacy.  The lids of these containers should be additionally secured with duct tape & labeled ???MEDICAL WASTE??? in permanent ink.  After the lid is secured & the container has reached capacity, the container should be disposed of in the trash, NOT the recycle bin.  It is not recommended to ever try to reuse or recap used needles.



Additional Resources:

L. Prinster, HCG Weight Loss Cure Guide, CreateSpace, 2008

A. Simeone, Pounds & Inches: A New Approach to Obesity, Salvator Mundi International Hospital, 1967

K. Trudeau, The Weight Loss Cure ???They??? Don???t Want You to Know About, Alliance Publishing, 2008


----------



## heavyiron (May 20, 2010)

Contrary to what is posted on the net HCG does not promote weight loss at all.

*Ineffectiveness of human chorionic gonadotropin in weight reduction: a double-blind study. *

Stein MR, Julis RE, Peck CC, Hinshaw W, Sawicki JE, Deller JJ Jr.

Our investigation was designed to retest the hypothesis of the efficacy of human chorionic gonadotropin (HCG) on weight reduction in obese women in a clinic setting. We sought to duplicate the Asher-Harper study (1973) which had found that the combination of 500 cal diet and HCG had a statistically significant benefit over the diet and placebo combination as evidenced by greater weight loss and decrease in hunger. Fifty-one women between the ages of 18 and 60 participated in our 32-day prospective, randomized, double-blind comparison of HCG versus placebo. Each patient was given the same diet (the one prescribed in the Asher-Harper study), was weighed daily Monday through Saturday and was counselled by one of the investigators who administered the injections. Laboratory studies were performed at the time of initial physical examinations and at the end of the study. Twenty of 25 in the HCG and 21 of 26 patients in the placebo groups completed 28 injections. There was no statistically significant difference in the means of the two groups in number of injections received, weight loss, percent of weight loss, hip and waist circumference, weight loss per injections, or in hunger ratings. *HCG does not appear to enhance the effectiveness of a rigidly imposed regimen for weight reduction.*

PMID: 786001 [PubMed - indexed for MEDLINE]


----------



## Supermans Daddy (May 20, 2010)

I never heard of using that for weight loss. Thanks Heavy, I thought maybe I had missed somethin for a minute.

Peace and Love


----------



## FMJ (May 20, 2010)

heavyiron said:


> Contrary to what is posted on the net HCG does not promote weight loss at all.


 
Yep. Read this too. If I recall correctly, this belief all started when a doctor used it with an obese boy. The boy did lose a ton of weight and at first it was thought that the HCG had been responsible for it but it later was determined it had nothing at all to do with it.


----------



## yuyigear (May 20, 2010)

I can only judge with my own personal experience. I run this protocol and it worked miracles for me. The protocol is extreme and along with the fat, will go all your muscle. I was struggling to lose weight for many years and diets and cardio were not doing much for me. I would lose 10 pounds and gain them right back. I did a lot of research on the HCG protocol by Dr. Simeons and believe it or not I lost 30 pounds in 25 days. I lost 1.2 pounds per day average. No bullshit! This got the boost that I needed to get back in shape, ever since I have not gained any weight away. I did lose most of my muscle gains, but I don't regret it, because I got them all back in a matter of months. I do believe HCG along with strict diet will get you quick pounds off and it might be the cure to your weight problem. I say this, because I don't think it is humanly possible to stick to 500 calories per day diet and not starve. I didn't experience a lot of hunger or crashes of any kind. I was light headed for the first week, but it was tolerable. If you are considering doing this diet, I would suggest you to run it through a clinic or if you want to run this adventure on your own read this book two or three times, so it works out for you. 

I run 125 HCG and I followed the short protocol 21 days. I did my 3 weeks of maintanance and since them I eat more than ever, I eat wiser. I have helped many of my friends to lose weight with this diet. Results are irrefutable! If you stick to it, you will lose! Careful, no more than 45 pounds in one round and no more than 40 days. Dr Simeons is 500/day not 800. 

the most important part of the protocol is the maintenance part. You need to expose your new weight for at least 3 weeks for the hypothalamus to reset to the new weight. After this process happens, it will be hard to gain weight back or if you do at any point, you will most likely lose it again with ease. 
Good luck my friend. I hope you suceed...


----------



## heavyiron (May 20, 2010)

The HCG diet is a complete scam and starvation diet. There is zero science to support using HCG for weight loss. Only a sucker would advocate HCG for weight loss.

*The effect of human chorionic gonadotropin (HCG) in the treatment of obesity by means of the Simeons therapy: a criteria-based meta-analysis.*

Lijesen GK, Theeuwen I, Assendelft WJ, Van Der Wal G.

Institute for Research in Extramural Medicine, Faculty of Medicine, Vrije Universiteit, Amsterdam, The Netherlands.

1. A meta-analysis was conducted to assess if there is scientific ground for the use of human chorionic gonadotropin (HCG) as adjunctive therapy in the treatment of obesity. 2. Published papers relating to eight controlled and 16 uncontrolled trials that measured the effect of HCG in the treatment of obesity were traced by computer-aided search and citation tracking. 3. The trials were scored for the quality of the methods (based on four main categories: study population, interventions, measurement of effect, and data presentation and analysis) and the main conclusion of author(s) with regard to weight-loss, fat-redistribution, hunger, and feeling of well-being. 4. Methodological scores ranged from 16 to 73 points (maximum score 100), suggesting that most studies were of poor methodological quality. Of the 12 studies scoring 50 or more points, one reported that HCG was a useful adjunct. The studies scoring 50 or more points were all controlled. 5. *We conclude that there is no scientific evidence that HCG is effective in the treatment of obesity; it does not bring about weight-loss of fat-redistribution, nor does it reduce hunger or induce a feeling of well-being.
*
Publication Types: 
Meta-Analysis

PMID: 8527285 [PubMed - indexed for MEDLINE]
PMCID: PMC1365103


----------



## yuyigear (May 20, 2010)

heavyiron said:


> The HCG diet is a complete scam and starvation diet. There is zero science to support using HCG for weight loss. *Only a sucker* would advocate HCG for weight loss.
> 
> *With all due respects Mr. Moderator. Like I said before it is based on my own personal experience. I am not a doctor or scientist and I am not advocating for anything. I thought it would be helpful to provide some contrast. I personally think this diet that works. Extreme it is! We don't have to share the same thoughts. I respect your reasoning and I agree with you in the starvation factor, but dont take it personal, it not about suckers, it is about sharing experiences and educating others, it is not misleading. Lets let him absorb this information and make his own decision.
> *


----------



## Supermans Daddy (May 20, 2010)

yuyigear said:


> I can only judge with my own personal experience. I run this protocol and it worked miracles for me. The protocol is extreme and along with the fat, will go all your muscle. I was struggling to lose weight for many years and diets and cardio were not doing much for me. I would lose 10 pounds and gain them right back. I did a lot of research on the HCG protocol by Dr. Simeons and believe it or not I lost 30 pounds in 25 days. I lost 1.2 pounds per day average. No bullshit! This got the boost that I needed to get back in shape, ever since I have not gained any weight away. I did lose most of my muscle gains, but I don't regret it, because I got them all back in a matter of months. I do believe HCG along with strict diet will get you quick pounds off and it might be the cure to your weight problem. I say this, because I don't think it is humanly possible to stick to 500 calories per day diet and not starve. I didn't experience a lot of hunger or crashes of any kind. I was light headed for the first week, but it was tolerable. If you are considering doing this diet, I would suggest you to run it through a clinic or if you want to run this adventure on your own read this book two or three times, so it works out for you.
> 
> I run 125 HCG and I followed the short protocol 21 days. I did my 3 weeks of maintanance and since them I eat more than ever, I eat wiser. I have helped many of my friends to lose weight with this diet. Results are irrefutable! If you stick to it, you will lose! Careful, no more than 45 pounds in one round and no more than 40 days. Dr Simeons is 500/day not 800.
> 
> ...



I'm no expert on anything other than me , but this sounds kinda crazy.Especially the 

*"  I did lose most of my muscle gains, but I don't regret it, because I got them all back in a matter of months. I do believe HCG along with strict diet will get you quick pounds off and it might be the cure to your weight problem. I say this, because I don't think it is humanly possible to stick to 500 calories per day diet and not starve. I didn't experience a lot of hunger or crashes of any kind. I was light headed for the first week, but it was tolerable.*

I can't say that this even looks safe.

Peace and Love


----------



## yuyigear (May 20, 2010)

It didn't feel safe though, but it turned my metabolism around. I thought it would be crazy to be on 500 calorie per day. To this day I still think it is. Don't get me wrong I believe in good nutrition and clean diet, but sometimes they don't get you there quickly and you have to take extreme choices. Some people use bypass, Liposuction and other risky procedures to come off quickly. I chose to do HCG and in spite of all your facts it worked and it worked really well for me. Again, I am not advocating nor I am trying to get anyone to do this, but I stand out for my results, because they were really amazing.


----------



## all4show (May 20, 2010)

yuyigear said:


> It didn't feel safe though, but it turned my metabolism around. I thought it would be crazy to be on 500 calorie per day. To this day I still think it is. Don't get me wrong I believe in good nutrition and clean diet, but sometimes they don't get you there quickly and you have to take extreme choices. Some people use bypass, Liposuction and other risky procedures to come off quickly. I chose to do HCG and in spite of all your facts it worked and it worked really well for me. Again, I am not advocating nor I am trying to get anyone to do this, but I stand out for my results, because they were really amazing.



The theory behind the HCG is that you burn more of the fat instead of losing the muscle.  Anybody can lose a ton of weight on 500 calories a day.  So it sounds like it didn't work as intended.


----------



## yuyigear (May 20, 2010)

If you don't eat my friend, you will lose muscle, no doubt. You are starving your body. As far as the 500 calories per day. No doubt you will lose tons of weight, but will you be able to cope with the hunger? don't know about that! I am really not certain what's the science behind it. I can only tell you it did well on me.


----------



## heavyiron (May 20, 2010)

Here is yet another scientific study debunking the HCG scam diet.


*Human Chorionic Gonadotropin (HCG) Treatment of Obesity 

*Kaup R. Shetty, MD; Ronald K. Kalkhoff, MD 


Arch Intern Med. 1977;137(2):151-155. 


*Abstract *

After a nine-day control period, six hospitalized obese women were placed on 500 calorie diets and were given 125 IU of human chorionic gonadotropin (HCG) intramuscularly daily for 30 days. Another five obese women received injections of diluent only and consumed identical diets for the same period. Mean weight loss in the HCG-treated group was nearly identical to that achieved by women given the placebo. Reduction of triceps skinfold thickness or circumferential body measurements of the chest, waist, hips, and thighs were not different. Patterns of change of a variety of plasma and urine substrates, electrolytes, and hormones were similar in the two groups and consistent with semistarvation and weight loss. *These results indicate that HCG has no effects on chemical and hormonal parameters measured and offers no advantage over calorie restriction in promoting weight loss. 
*
(Arch Intern Med 137:151-155, 1977)


----------



## Pirate! (May 20, 2010)

It can help some in women, but not with men. The benefit if almost nothing. It's the caloric deficit that causes the weight loss. I would never recommend it.


----------



## heavyiron (May 20, 2010)

Pirate! said:


> It can help some in women, but not with men. The benefit if almost nothing. It's the caloric deficit that causes the weight loss. I would never recommend it.


 This is incorrect. HCG has zero effect in women and men in terms of weight loss.


----------



## theCaptn' (May 20, 2010)

Pirate! said:


> It can help some in women, but not with men. The benefit if almost nothing. It's the caloric deficit that causes the weight loss. I would never recommend it.


 
perhaps yuyigear is a chick then


----------



## yuyi (May 21, 2010)

TheCapt'n said:


> perhaps yuyigear is a chick then


 
No dude. I am a super male! jajajaj. That was funny!


----------



## Pirate! (May 21, 2010)

heavyiron said:


> This is incorrect. HCG has zero effect in women and men in terms of weight loss.



I'll concede that your reference support that.


----------



## heavyiron (May 22, 2010)

Pirate! said:


> I'll concede that your reference support that.


 There has been a marketing campaign to get folks to use this scam diet and much misinformation is floating around the net on it. Fortunately many scientific studies have completely refuted the effects of HCG on weight loss. I have posted 3 seperate studies to demonstrate this in this thread alone. Here is a fourth;

*Chorionic gonadotropin in weight control. A double-blind crossover study.

*Young RL, Fuchs RJ, Woltjen MJ.

Two hundred two patients participated in a double-blind random cross-over study of the effectiveness of human chorionic gonadotropin (HCG) vs placebo in a wieght reduction program. Serial measurements were made of weight, skin-fold thickness, dropout rates, reasons for dropping out, and patient subjective response. There was no statistically significant difference between those receiving HCG vs placebo during any phase of this study (P greater than .1).

PMID: 792477 [PubMed - indexed for MEDLINE]


----------



## tjm5054 (May 22, 2010)

My father and stepmother were on this HCG diet and HCG protocal.  Stepmother did the shots while father did the drops under the tongue.  Both lost a dramatic amount of weight in a short time.  Have kept it off too.


----------



## heavyiron (May 22, 2010)

tjm5054 said:


> My father and stepmother were on this HCG diet and HCG protocal. Stepmother did the shots while father did the drops under the tongue. Both lost a dramatic amount of weight in a short time. Have kept it off too.


 Anyone that consumes calories this low will lose weight. It has zero to do with HCG.


----------



## jcar1016 (May 22, 2010)

tjm5054 said:


> My father and stepmother were on this HCG diet and HCG protocal. Stepmother did the shots while father did the drops under the tongue. Both lost a dramatic amount of weight in a short time. Have kept it off too.


 Brother the placebo effect contrary to what you may have heard is real. An if someone believes something there takin is doin somethin the brain can do some crazy shit.  On a side note bro from personal experience the hcg diet is a scam BUT my nutz are fukin huge


----------

